# saddle lifting at back- short term solutions?



## Fox07 (7 June 2011)

Saddle fitter is due out in 2 weeks time and I know using a pad should only be a short term thing but what would you recommend for a saddle that is lifting at the back? Its a t4 Throwgood. Any particular brands/ makes or should I use a thick numnah- again brands and makes please. i have been using a GFS gel pad  but its still lifting. Thanks


----------



## Firewell (7 June 2011)

I think if a saddle is lifting at the back it's too wide?? So maybe a front raiser will help.
I'm not a saddler though so feel free to ignore me .


----------



## cptrayes (7 June 2011)

Lift the front.


----------



## squiz22 (7 June 2011)

ditto - get a raise pad for the front.. prolite do them for about £15..


----------



## noodle_ (7 June 2011)

lift at the front

but dont..... i did this and my horse ended up with a bad back and a nasty buck....

im now waiting on a new saddle and now have a buckaroo of a horse!....


----------



## Tnavas (7 June 2011)

It is either too wide in front or more likely there is an area under the seat that has too much packing and it is rocking back and forward like a see saw. Does it rise when yiurise in trot? If so this is definately the case.

If the saddle is clearing well in front then I'd be inclined to make yourself a key hole numnah. Get a large thick piece of foam and cut it so that it covers the area at the back then becomes narrow ienough to sit in the channel - looks like an oversized pinpong paddle. This will cushion the back until the sadler has it fixed.


----------



## treacle_beastie (8 June 2011)

my t4 does this and had it fitted and reflocked - a riser helped but turns out her back shape doesnt suit the t4 shape so now need a new saddle!


----------



## teddyt (8 June 2011)

A saddle lifting at the back can be because its too wide. It can also be because the panel isnt deep enough at the front or that the shape of the tree is wrong for the shape of the horses back. So unless you know the cause then you cant really know a solution, as using the wrong pad can cause a whole load of other problems.

Best to wait for the saddle fitter IIWY.


----------



## EllieandGeorge (9 June 2011)

If a saddle is lifting at the back, This means that it is putting pressure on the pressure points a the front. I would not recommend getting a front riser as it will be more padding under these points and probably likely to put more pressure on them in my opinion. I wouldn't go for any front/back riser pads until a saddler has been out, you could do more hard than good! There are three girth straps, the front one is directly going to the gullet of the saddle, if you use this it will pull that down and encourage the back to lift. Use the last two straps for the girth and i would just use a general half pad over your normal numnah/gel pad. Two weeks wont kill her, and you could end up doing more harm than good. My thorowgood saddle does this, i use extra padding and the back two straps, makes a huge amount of difference.


----------



## Ella19 (9 June 2011)

Ride bareback, lunge saddleless or turn your horse away for 2 weeks. 

In my oppinion there is no solution that is not going to make things worse for you horse so I would stop riding and do something else for 2 weeks.


----------

